# Cinematic strings - a melody



## JBacal (Oct 27, 2009)

And what a beautiful melody it is!! 

Would make a great theme for a movie. Heartfelt and nostalgic. A sentimental looking back on college days (well that's the movie in my head anyway -- lol)

Very nice sound too.

Best.
Jay


----------



## artsoundz (Oct 28, 2009)

Rob @ Tue Oct 27 said:


> here's another short piece using Cinematic Strings... it's just a melodic theme passing through cellos, violins 2 to violins 1. I have tried to stick to a triadic harmony to get a more peaceful harmonic colour. Considering the fact that I had to cut the original patches to adapt them to my weak computer, renouncing to "legato transitions" I think it shows the ability of CS to sing... mixed on headphones, late evening here, can't wake the neighbours.
> 
> 
> http://www.robertosoggetti.com/scene1.mp3



such a beautiful piece. Just so lovely. 

family.


----------



## mech289 (Oct 28, 2009)

Rob, this is a lovely piece. The Cinematic strings have a really lush sound to them. Best, Joseph


----------



## wqaxsz (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi Rob,

eh la madonna (profound italian expression = oh i am deeply amazed beautiful lady ) 
what beautiful melodies you have composed there.
I have already listened to it hundreds of times.

Thank you very muchissimo.

I am curious about the kind of legato program you have used as i don't own this library?
Sometimes it seems to be hard to make a smooth connection between two notes. 

The lyricism of the violins from 1.09 to 1.35 
is impressive, fluid and wide, 
i can picture a conductor in front of his orchestra.

Ciao

Laurent


----------



## lux (Oct 28, 2009)

davvero bello Roberto.

Luca


----------



## stevenson-again (Oct 28, 2009)

gorgeous as ever rob. the cinematic strings sound fantastic. really rich. i note there is some lag from time to time with the body of the note coming a bit late. is that controllable?


once again beautiful well crafted music. i always enjoy your demos.


----------



## re-peat (Oct 28, 2009)

Great, great piece, Rob. The melody does have a certain ‘Andrea Bocelli’-ness about it — send this piece to Mr. Bocelli and I’m convinced he’ll record it (after having fitted it with a suitable lyric) and score another global hit with it —, which is something that I’m not in the mood for every day of the week I’m sorry to say, but the arrangement and the wealth of harmonic subtleties are simply heavenly. 
If I had my way, ‘soggetti’ should become a mandatory entry in all dictionnaries all over the world, meaning: _too beautiful for words_, so than one can say to one’s beloved: “My God, you are soggetti!”

I have to agree with the comment about the somewhat synthetic sound of the high celli though. I’ve tried some things with the Cinematic Strings over the past few days and more than once those high celli did spoil the party. An often recurring flaw in many string libraries, I find: surprisingly weak high celli. Which is such as shame as the high register of the celli is among the orchestra’s most soggetti sounds.

_


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 28, 2009)

WOW! Roberto, I am very impressed. Yo are a little devil! :-D (good meant)

The lib sounds great too.

My friend, thanks for sharing!

Gunther


----------



## Alex W (Oct 28, 2009)

Great piece Rob, and lovely work with CS .

Re-Peat - I agree, the cellos can be a hard beast to tame in the higher register, but it is possible. You've gotta really ride the modwheel and exaggerate the bow pressure changes during each phrase. I'll be posting some video tutorials about this soon.


----------



## Alex W (Oct 28, 2009)

stevenson-again @ Thu Oct 29 said:


> gorgeous as ever rob. the cinematic strings sound fantastic. really rich. i note there is some lag from time to time with the body of the note coming a bit late. is that controllable?
> 
> 
> once again beautiful well crafted music. i always enjoy your demos.



The legato setup page is highly customizable with regard to fade in / fade out times, and other settings like pitch bend amount and bend time. I'll be posting a tutorial about how to use this in the near future; knowing how to use this can be a great help - every piece is different, and each can have markedly different requirements with regard to legato.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 28, 2009)

That is definitely a beautiful piece.
Those strings have a wonderful, warm tone...

Congrats to the both of you


----------



## JohnG (Oct 28, 2009)

lovely


----------



## Stevie (Oct 29, 2009)

oh yeah, very nice. i agree with piet though about the synthetic timbre of the celli.


----------



## leslieq (Oct 29, 2009)

Rob, 

A personal opinion but I'd say that this is one of the best all-round compositions that I've ever heard anyone post on this site. Really wonderful contrapuntal part-writing. I've sat in many orchestras and can totally imagine playing this with the expressions you allude to with your virtual instruments. Obviously nothing would compare to the real thing but this is a very very convincing production.


----------



## Rob (Oct 29, 2009)

@ Jbacal Thank you Jay, coming from you that’s a BIG compliment! I'm sincere

@ artsoundz Kevin, thank you man...

@ mech289 Joseph, thank you very much

@ wqaxsz Laurent, grazie a te... In reality I’m not taking advantage of the original programming, as my system is rather weak and I only have 3 giga Ram. So I have simplified the sustain patches and applied Sips to simulate legato. The CS original scripts can yeld better legato, I’m sure, but alas I can’t afford the needed power...

@ Lux Grazie Luca, di cuore

@ stevenson-again Thanks a lot, Stevenson-again, I enjoyed the piece you posted as well

@ re-peat Ha ha Piet, you are always too kind, really... You know, the Bocelli idea isn’y bad at all, I might add at least a couple other musical ideas and send the piece to Andrea . Who knows? Thank you from my heart for being such a supporting friend

@ germancomponist Thank you, Gunther, it’s my pleasure, I wasn’t expecting such an overwhelming response really!

@ Alex W Thank YOU, Alex for providing such an expressive library! 

@ Patrick de Caumette Patrick, thank you so much!

@ JohnG Much appreciated, John, thank you!

@ Stevie thanks mate, but look at it this way... these cellos have their unique voice in the upper register. That's a quality, not a deficiency... :wink: 

@ leslieq Leslie, thank you for your musical remark... I try to take care of the contrapuntal writing, and appreciate when that gets noticed


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Oct 29, 2009)

This is lovely writing!


----------



## paoling (Oct 29, 2009)

Bellissimo Roberto. Davvero.
@re-peat: "Soggetti" is already an Italian word, it means "subjects" 

There are lots of ways to define a musician by a genre. Jazz, classical, what does it care? And you can master them all. I'm still looking forward to come to a concert of you; let me know if you're playing near BS.


----------



## Dave Connor (Oct 29, 2009)

Beautiful music there Rob. The music was so captivating I wasn't listening for sound quality which means the library is working well I would say.


----------



## StrangeCat (Oct 29, 2009)

I think that's great melody and good writing. I did want to hear a lot more happening though with the inner voices after you have already repeated it twice in piece. Like second violins or violas playing faster notes on answering phrases as the first violins repeat the melody and get louder. and Cellos going down few notes before it rises back upwards.

Cool to hear some original music by you I usually only see mock-ups of classical compositions^_-


----------



## StrangeCat (Oct 29, 2009)

yaa!! woops I see there were no Violas LOL! my bad!


----------



## rayinstirling (Oct 30, 2009)

beautiful

If you had nothing better to do, :wink: you could be selling every developers libraries.
In your hands they always sound their best.


----------



## Rob (Nov 1, 2009)

@ Craig, thank you man!



paoling @ 30th October 2009 said:


> ...I'm still looking forward to come to a concert of you; let me know if you're playing near BS.



paoling, are you from my home town, BS? Sure I'll let you know...

@ Dave Connor - thank you! yes, the library lends itself very well for lyrical passages, among other things



> I think that's great melody and good writing. I did want to hear a lot more happening though with the inner voices after you have already repeated it twice in piece. Like second violins or violas playing faster notes on answering phrases as the first violins repeat the melody and get louder. and Cellos going down few notes before it rises back upwards.



StrangeCat, in reality the first version of the piece had a lot more in the inner voices, like cellos arpeggiating in 16th figures, french horns playing contrapuntal lines, etc. but eventually I decided to keep it simple, just strings, and just repeat the second section with first violins doubling seconds in octave. It's true that I could develop the theme further, and insert a second idea, but it seemed beyond the scope of this demo.



> Cool to hear some original music by you I usually only see mock-ups of classical compositions



well, I have posted quite a number of my original compositions here, really  

@ leslieq - no no, you're right, there are violas playing pizzicato and inner lines... I mean that the main melody was passing through cellos, second and first violins, but the accompaniment parts (violas, cbasses, etc ) are there.

@ Ray - thanks my friend


----------



## ChrisAxia (Nov 1, 2009)

Beautiful music Roberto! This would sound amazing with a real orchestra. Not bad with samples either!

~Chris


----------



## paoling (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes, Rob, we talked sometimes ago, via PM. Anyway, I'm not living in BS anymore, but I went to the Garda lake. Not very far from Sandro Ghibellini's home, that was the home of my grandfather (just for this reason I know him quite well) :-P

If you play around, even a bit far from my home, I'll be glad to come.


----------



## lux (Nov 1, 2009)

juventini? :mrgreen: 

scusate non ho potuto resistere >8o 

taccio.


----------



## Rob (Nov 4, 2009)

lux @ 1st November 2009 said:


> juventini? :mrgreen:
> 
> scusate non ho potuto resistere >8o
> 
> taccio.



haha Luca, ho dovuto chiedere a mia moglie per capire la battuta... pensavo fossi impazzito, poi mi ha spiegato, lei e' interista da generazioni, btw... io di calcio non so nulla. Ciao


----------



## Rob (Nov 4, 2009)

MCS @ 1st November 2009 said:


> i love that piece. Very cool. o/~ I really like the sound of CS in the higher registers.



thanks, MCS!


----------

